# what would you do?blood draw between appoints



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Just curious about something. Last time I had blood drawn was April 27th, and my last doctor appoint was May 4th. I go to see a new doc. in the middle of August. I'm not on any meds for my thyroid.

My question is-should I still go and get some labs drawn on my own, as it will be roughly 4 months between lab draws? Or perhaps maybe just a couple weeks before my appointment, so I'll have more up-to-date labs when I go in for my appointment? OR should I just wait and let the new doc. order them? The problem is I just don't have anyone to monitor them right now, so they'd only be for myself.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> Just curious about something. Last time I had blood drawn was April 27th, and my last doctor appoint was May 4th. I go to see a new doc. in the middle of August. I'm not on any meds for my thyroid.
> 
> My question is-should I still go and get some labs drawn on my own, as it will be roughly 4 months between lab draws? Or perhaps maybe just a couple weeks before my appointment, so I'll have more up-to-date labs when I go in for my appointment? OR should I just wait and let the new doc. order them? The problem is I just don't have anyone to monitor them right now, so they'd only be for myself.


If only for your own edification, I would just wait and let the doctor order them. But, what I would do is call the office and get on a cancellation list. I sure would. That is a long time to wait since May.

But, if you do wish to get labs, somebody here can help you sort it out provided you post the ranges as well.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for your advice!

I called this morning to be sure I was on the cancellation list, and said I hoped to be seen before August. When the woman got back on the phone she said the doctor will be out of the country until then, so even though I'm on the cancellation list, it won't do me any good.

Guess I'll just have to wait!

I'm too impatient for this! I'm ready to get to feeling better!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> Thanks for your advice!
> 
> I called this morning to be sure I was on the cancellation list, and said I hoped to be seen before August. When the woman got back on the phone she said the doctor will be out of the country until then, so even though I'm on the cancellation list, it won't do me any good.
> 
> ...


Well; dang!! Maybe you need a different doctor. Have you called around?


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

None of the ones I chose have any earlier than that either! I don't understand why it takes months for an appointment. If you're THAT busy you shouldn't be taking on so many patients!


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been thinking about it and I think I will get some labs drawn a few weeks before my appointment. I spoke with the family practice pace I go to, and they will do it for me, so it will be covered on my insurance:cool: lol.

What would you suggest I get? I assume the usual TSH, FT3, FT4.

But should I get my TPO Ab & TSI again? I've had TPO Ab twice, which the second time it showed the numbers have increased from 304 to 374 (0-34 range). I've only had the TSI once and it was 92 (0-139 range)...

Or is there a totally different test I should get? If you could get some labs for free, what would you choose in my situation?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugh! I totally feel your pain! I have no idea why it is so difficult to get in to see doctors! Whateve, I don't know.

Anyway, I'd get the full gamut, just to give your new MD all the info possible. I'd add the "totals" in there as well as the frees.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I wasn't sure about the total T4, since it showed it was high, my last doctor concluded that must have been because I'm on oral contraceptive. Apparently, that renders the test useless (I think?) And I've had T3 uptake, but I've also read that is useless.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmmm - tests I would order for sure in your situation:

FT-4
FT-3
TPO
TSI

If I was paying for sure Healthcheckusa.com
TSH (I don't much care but it comes with the package deal)
FT-4 and FT-3 all for $85


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I've got the blood draw set up for Tuesday, about 2.5 wks before my appointment, so that should give plenty of time to get results back.

I'm planning on getting ...
TSH
FT3
FT4
TSI
TPO

...although I'm open to different suggestions, if anyone has any to give me! I'm not sure if I need a TPO test again, as I know it has increased, but I'm def. wanting the TSI since I've only had it once, I'm curious to see if it's increased.

Remember, my insurance will cover it. I won't be wasting any money on this. What do you think?

*edit: just a recap of my labs up until now
3/9/10
TSH 1.730 (0.450-4.500)
TPO Ab 304 (0-34)

4/13/10
TSH 1.090 (0.450-4.500)
TPO Ab 374 (0-34)
TSI 92 (0-139)
FT4 1.38 (0.82-1.77)

4/27/10
TSH 1.760 (0.450-4.500)
FT4 1.26 (0.82-1.77)
FT3 2.8 (2.0-4.4)

Also, ultrasound revealed multinodular goiter


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The tests appear to cover the whole ballpark, so you're good.

Incidentally, assuming you use an outside lab, you should have your doctor write "cc to Pt" on the lab order so that you get the results at the same time your doctor does.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I see that Andros often suggests us to get tgAb, TRAb, ANA, and TBII tests. I have not had any of these tests done. I'm not sure if I need to, but I am wondering if you think it would be of any benefit for me to get any of these?

**edit: I'm looking at LabCorp's website, which is who does my labs, and their TBII & TRAb are together (or the same??)

**2nd edit: I did have a Thyroglobulin Antibody test, I just didn't realize it because it was called Antithyroglobulin Ab. my test result was 28 (0-40)

**3rd edit (LOL): According to LabCorp's site, I can get the TSH & FT4 bundled in one test, the TPO & TgAb in one test, then the FT3, TSI, TBII/TRAb by themselves. Not too bad since they combine some of those.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> I see that Andros often suggests us to get tgAb, TRAb, ANA, and TBII tests. I have not had any of these tests done. I'm not sure if I need to, but I am wondering if you think it would be of any benefit for me to get any of these?
> 
> **edit: I'm looking at LabCorp's website, which is who does my labs, and their TBII & TRAb are together (or the same??)
> 
> ...


As per your 3rd. edit (smiling here), that is excellent. This way you can have them and also find out if your doc would like to see them.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Be careful about bundling the TSH and FT4. In some labs that translates to:

Run TSH. *Only if TSH is abnormal *THEN run FT4.

So ask the lab first.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I *think* I got the TSH & FT4 bundled last time, if so, it should give me both. But that is good advice about making sure, as all labs are different.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Not sure if I made myself clear.

It's possible that the lab will run the TSH first and if the result is normal, they will NOT run the FT4.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

No, I understood. I get ya, 
:winking0014:

I found out this is the test I had last time. So far my TSH has always been in range. Even so, they ran the FT4.


----------

